# Boys name to go with the surname Lewis



## Sun_Flower

Looking for a boys name that goes with the surname Lewis - not really keen on any that start with L as I think it's a bit of a mouthful

Our daughters name is Eden Rebecca so something a bit unusual would probably be better? 

Thanks in advance everyone :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Finley
Archie
Alfie
Samuel
Ray
Caleb
Keagan
Riley
Alexander
Christopher
Joel
Julian
Daniel
Aaron


----------



## Sun_Flower

bumblebeexo said:


> Finley
> Archie
> Alfie
> Samuel
> Ray
> Caleb
> Keagan
> Riley
> Alexander
> Christopher
> Joel
> Julian
> Daniel
> Aaron

I like a lot of these :) 

Archie is my nickname so that might be cute
Friends little boy is called Alfie so can't use that
Ex boyfriend was called Samuel so that's out
Not keen on Ray, Caleb or Keagan
I really like Riley but its my mums dogs name so OH says no
OH only likes Alex for a girl
Christopher is my brothers name so don't want to use that as its 'his' if you get me
I like Joel, might suggest that to OH
Not keen on Julian
LOVE Daniel and Aaron but OH doesn't like either of them :(

Would be so much easier if I wasn't concerned with the choice being mutual lol!!!


----------



## lyndsay49

Joshua
Charlie
Jenson
Ashton
Harrison
Jacob
Sebastian (Seb)
Freddie


----------



## xx Emily xx

Cameron Lewis 

Benjamin Lewis 

Nathan Lewis

Oliver Lewis

William Lewis 

Gregory Lewis

Aiden Lewis

Austin Lewis


----------



## silver_dimond

Mason Lewis
Cameron Lewis
Matthew Lewis
Jacob Lewis
Connor Lewis


----------



## Sun_Flower

lyndsay49 said:


> Joshua
> Charlie
> Jenson
> Ashton
> Harrison
> Jacob
> Sebastian (Seb)
> Freddie

Love Charlie, Jenson, Harrison and Jacob :) I have a female friend called Ashton and my friend just had a little boy called Freddie so they're out, but yay some options!! Xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

silver_dimond said:


> Mason Lewis
> Cameron Lewis
> Matthew Lewis
> Jacob Lewis
> Connor Lewis

Love Jacob, Connor and Matthew :) xx


----------

